# Concrete SF prices in NJ



## Jamcojay (Oct 7, 2006)

Any concrete guys in Jersey, If so does $19.00 a SF for slab work with footings seem right. Union Job 10,000 SF total


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

You can't make heads or tails out a "slab work with footings" cost- you've got to price the footings, stem walls, and slab work independently. That being said, there's too many variables to tell you if a number is "right":

- Is the concrete sub doing the excavation and backfill?
- What's the soil like?
- How thick is the slab?
- How much reinforcing?
- Is there stone under the slab and/or footings?

In general, union footing work in NJ runs around $400+/CY, stem walls can be $600-700, and slabs generally run $350-$375 w/ WWF only and 4" of stone below. Of course, North Jersey is also more expensive than South Jersey, so you've got to take that into account.

We just priced a 64,000 SF single-story building in Lakewood, and the total for footings, stem walls, and slab work worked out to just under $15/GSF without excavation/backfill. So, I guess I can see $19/GSF for a 10,000 SF job, since you've got a smaller scope of work.

Bob


----------



## Jamcojay (Oct 7, 2006)

Thx bob, Site work: excavation, backfill, digs will all be done by the site guy. Bid seemed kind of high @ 19 sf. But union prices are well Union Prices.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Well, it you're in Florida, NJ union prices are definitely going to "seem high" if you're comparing them to the prices down there....


----------

